# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Danh sách đen >  Cá tầm tươi sống - Xuất xứ Lâm Đồng -  thương hiệu cá tầm KLA

## catamkla

*CÁ TẦM TƯƠI SỐNG****GIỚI THIỆU :

Cá Tầm (Sturgeon)* là loài cá chỉ sống được ở vùng nước trong lành mát lạnh có nhiệt độ từ (20 – 23) độ C, là một trong những loài cổ xưa nhất trái đất còn sống đến ngày nay.

*Cá Tầm KLA* là Cá Tầm được nuôi tại hồ Kala, huyện Di Linh, tỉnh Lâm Đồng. Hồ Kala rộng 325ha nằm trên cao nguyên Di Linh là điểm du lịch của tỉnh Lâm Đồng.

Với môi trường tự nhiên trong lành mát lạnh phù hợp điều kiện sống của lòai cá quí, *Cá Tầm*  đưa ra thị trường có chất lượng thịt thơm ngon,giá cả hợp lý đối với người tiêu dùng. Mục tiêu của chúng tôi : đưa *Cá Tầm,* một thực phẩm cao cấp nhưng không chỉ có trong nhà hàng cao cấp, đến tay các bà nội trợ.

*NHẬN DIỆN THƯƠNG HIỆU Cá Tầm Kla* 

*Cá Tầm KLA _* Sản phẩm của CHI NHÁNH SEAPRODEX LÂM ĐỒNG được cam kết bảo đảm nguồn gốc xuất xứ, chất lượng và an tòan vệ sinh thực phẩm theo tiêu chí: “AN TOÀN THỰC PHẨM TỪ TRANG TRẠI TỚI BÀN ĂN”. Từng con cá đều được đeo thẻ in logo SEAPRODEX và dẫy số truy xuất nguồn gốc. Nhân viên giao hàng mặc đồng phục có Logo SEAPRODEX.

An toàn thực phẩm hiện đang là mối quan tâm của toàn xã hội, là sự lo lắng của những người tiêu dùng, đặc biệt là khi tổ chức ăn uống cho nhiều người. Chúng tôi hy vọng thông tin sản phẩm của chúng tôi đến tay quí vị sẽ giúp ích cho quí vị trong quyết định lựa chọn thực phẩm an toàn, dinh dưỡng cao, giá cả hợp lý.

*HƯỚNG DẪN CÁCH CHẾ BIẾN CÁ TẦM*

*1 - Đặc điểm* 

- Thịt cá tầm chỉ ngon khi thời gian nuôi từ một 12 tháng trở lên.

- Da, lòng và bóng hơi đều dùng được.

- Phi lê dầy thịt và dễ lóc. Xương mềm như sụn

*2 - Cách làm*

- Phương pháp làm sạch nhớt cũng tương tự như khi làm các lòai cá nước ngọt khác trong dân gian (dùng chanh, giấm, phèn chua, tro bếp, bột mì …)

- Bỏ mang, vây, mật. Cắt khoanh, độ dầy tùy thích theo từng món ăn.

*3 - Chế biến*

*- Nấu lẩu* (hay canh chua măng) hoặc kho tộ thực hiện giống như các lọai cá khác

*- Món nướng* : Đây là món đặc trưng của cá tầm. Lóc phi lê, khía sâu khỏang 0,5mm khỏang cách mỗi khía 03 phân, ướp muối ớt hoặc tùy theo khẩu vị, nướng trên bếp than củi là ngon nhất vì có mầu và mùi đặc trưng. Có thể nướng giấy bạc trong lò điện.

*- Nướng ấn tượng (cá tầm quay = “heo sữa quay”)* : Để nguyên con, khía lên thân, ướp gia vị, nướng trên bếp than củi.

*Món cháo* cá tầm rất thơm ngon. Ướp thịt cá từ 15-30 phút với một chút nước mắm, bột nêm, đường, tiêu, trước khi nấu.






Để tránh giả mạo hoặc nhầm lẫn với sản phẩm khác, mỗi sản phẩm của chúng tôi khi giao đến tận tay khách hàng đều có logo đính kèm, nhân viên giao hàng có mặc đồng phục có Logo SEAPRODEX

*GIÁ BÁN
*​*Cá tầm bơi 245.000/kg
Cá tầm đông lạnh 150.000/kg*

THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT HÀNG

Đơn vị : Seaprodex Lâm Đồng

Văn phòng : F107, lầu 01, số 04 Đồng Khởi, Q.1, Tp. HCM

Hotline: *0935110011*

Website: http://catamkla.com/

Email: info@catamkla.com

Hình thức mua hàng :

Đặt hàng qua điện thọai *0935110011*

Hình thức giao hàng : Giao hàng tận nơi hoặc Quý khách mua trực tiếp tại 219/42 Bạch Đằng, Quận Bình Thạnh, TPHCM.

----------


## kohan

Nhìn ngon quá chưa được thử. cá này trong siêu thị có bán không ạ. Để hôm nào em vào em mua về ăn thử ạ

----------

